# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ASP.NET Worker Process

## Gladiator

با سلام

برای اولین بار این مشکل رو دارم .

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید .

----------


## Gladiator

اینم جواب ولی باز هم نمیشه :

You can accept the default location or browse to the location in which you want the
Web Service to be built, or type in the path. If you do not want to use IIS as your
Web server, you can select either Cassini Web Server or Not specififed from the
Server drop-down list. There are also more advanced Server Options available by
selecting the View Server Options button.
Once you have made your selections and select the OK button, two files are created
for you&#58; WebService1.asmx, and WebService1.pas. Select File | Save As, and save
WebService1.asmx as DayOfWeek.asmx. This will also change the *.pas file to
DayOfWeek.pas. Save the project as DayOfWeekProj.bdsproj.
If you try to run the project at this point, you may get the error message, “unable to
attach to ASP.NET worker process &#40;typically aspnet_wp.exe or w3wp.exe&#41;.” If so,
right-click DayOfWeek.asmx in the Project Manager and select “Set as start page”.
Now if you run it, you will get a page in your Web browser similar to this&#58;

----------


## Gladiator

از آدرس زیر یک راهنما دانلود کنید هر چند باز هم مشکلی به غیر از این داره :

http://www2.borland.com.tw/tw/Review...Delphi8NET.pdf

----------


## phantasm

این تقریبا مشکل همست .اینجا رو ببین!!
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=5915

----------


## Gladiator

مشکل من با حذف کردن IIS و .NET Framework و نصب مجدد حل شد .

البته امیدوارم دیگه گیر 3 پیچ نده .

موفق باشی .
از فانتاسم عزیز هم کمال تشکر رو دارم .  :heart:  :flower:

----------


## Inprise

دوستان ،
بجای IIS از Cassini استفاده کنید .  :)

----------


## saeed_82

آدرس کازینی رو لطف بفرمایید دانلودش کنیم

من رو سه تا ویندوز XP  , 2003 Server و 2000 server  با این دلفی درگیرم
مشکلات زیاد داره
ترتیب نصب رو هم بعد از مدتی درگیری متوجه شدم
ولی این قاعده همیشه جواب نمیده
الان هر کار کردم توی ایکس پی جواب نگرفتم
البته قبلا توی ایکس پی نصب کرده بودم ولی ویندوز رو عوص کردم و دوباره گرفتار شدم 
نتبجه اینکه قاعده ترتیب نصب باید درست رعایت بشه ولی خوب مشکلات دیگری هم هست که باعث میشه در تمام موارد جواب نگیرید
خلاصه بگم حال گیری اساسیه
این قفل کردنهای دلفی هم هنگام اجرای برنامه با دیباگ هم روش اضافه میشه
امیدوارم در آپدیتهاش این مشکلات حل شده باشه
مشکلات دیگه ای هم در دسکتاپ دلفی در IDE  و جاهای دیگه بوضوح مشاهده میشه که البته طبق اعلام بورلند تعدادی از آنها در آپدیتهاش حل شده
بنده از آقای کرامتی درخواست میکنم این سی دی آپدیتهاش رو توزیع بفرمایند
ما که نفهمیدیم این آقای کرامتی از چه طریقی اینها رو گیر آورده
قطعا Product Registration حفیقی نداره حالا چطور میاره ما نمیدونیم
اگه بگه که محشر میشه

 8)  :wink: ----------------------------------------
نمیشه ولی اگه بشه چی میشه

----------


## Gladiator

آقای کرامتی برای خودش یه دنیایی داره ٬ کسی که مدتها اینکارست بایدم مثل آب خوردن این چیزا رو گیر بیاره دیگه  :wink: 

 :heart:  :flower:

----------


## Inprise

Cassini رو رایگان و بصورت سورس آزاد میتونی از سایت asp.net دریافت کنی . حجم : 200K

----------


## saeed_82

قضیه این کاربر طلایی چیه؟ :twisted:  :D

----------


## Gladiator

مشکل فوق الذکر با نصب Update 1 حل میشه .

----------


## Modernidea

اینو از کجا بیارم؟(Update 1)

----------

